# Passive dominance



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I think I've said enough times how much of a wimp Inzi is and how Kiki has absolutely no respect for her - constantly stealing her food, toys, bed, cuddles etc etc....
Well obviously Inzi does know how to keep Kiki in her place, quietly and effectively with minimum effort


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

The look on her face in the 2nd picture is "Mum, pls help me"


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Love the second picture Kiki looks like a teddy bear


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love it. Jake does the same thing. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahahhahha that is funny.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Inzi is definitely "top dog" :laugh: Kiki has such a cute face. Is she a Cavapoo? I do prefer their faces, shorter muzzle like the American cockapoo.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> Inzi is definitely "top dog" :laugh: Kiki has such a cute face. Is she a Cavapoo? I do prefer their faces, shorter muzzle like the American cockapoo.


Kiki is a cavapoodliepoo (f1b) - she is definitely more poodlie than cava, much lighter built than her mum with poodle eyes. But in my eyes she is a proper Mary Poppins - practically perfect in every way


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

that is absolutely classic! That second picture. Who says dogs can't speak lol


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I love it!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

That's her WTF Face......just love it.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

That is so funny, brilliant pictures.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Great photo Marzi....

Inzi is sitting there as if there is no one else in that boot...quite content thanks very much 

Meanwhile underneath is a different matter.... Kikis desperately saying "Mum are you gonna let her get away with this".....:question::question::question: 

It must be fascinating to watch the dynamics between them ....I'd find it hard not to step in when I felt sorry for one of them 

xxx


----------

